# Northern NSW - Buyers Agent



## Yamba Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My name is Dave and I live in beautiful Yamba on the far north coast of NSW. I am a Buyers Agent, and owner of Home Buyers Advantage, and help buyers to find the right property at the right price anywhere in Northern NSW. 

I have been involved in Real Estate for over a decade, originally selling real estate in the big smoke (Brisbane) and, after moving to Yamba four years ago, in the Clarence Valley. Watching an ever growing number of buyers visiting the Clarence Valley to holiday, and the region attracting increasing attention from the wider population (Yamba being named Australia's Top Town in 2009), I saw an opportunity to help buyers who were searching for property, but had limited time and limited local market knowledge.

Many potential buyers were heading back home with a desire to buy, but without the time to check the market or to compare pricing. With no one to rely on but real estate agents, who must legally represent the best interests of the sellers, they were heading home and hoping to plan another trip back soon. But then life gets in the way. . . . .

Home Buyers Advantage was specifically started to cater to that need. To provide someone on the front lines to do the legwork. Someone who knows that there are clever ways to find the right property at the right price in the right timeframe. Someone who knows the market.

Buying property, and buying well, involves much more than scanning the papers and searching online.

Many times the right property never gets advertised!

Home Buyers Advantage will give you all the information and the advantage you need.

If you have any questions about buying real estate in Australia I'll be happy to try and help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's a pity it's such a miserable bit of real estate you have to pass through to get into Yamba Dave, but maybe that's part of the secret and most people, me included have thought Oh Yuck! going through the low lying swampy estuarine areas.
Are they good for anything like Prawn breeding for instance?


----------



## Yamba Dave (Feb 3, 2011)

The road into Yamba cuts across some of the tributaries feeding into the Clarence River, the biggest river on the eastern seaboard of Australia. Most of the land is cane farms, but it is sure worth it when you get here.

Yamba is surrounded by The Clarence River, National Parks and the Pacific Ocean. There are five beaches around the town and one of the best climates around. . . oh yeah, then there's the famous Yamba prawns. Yum!


----------

